# INKBIRD



## SmokinAintEasy (Apr 26, 2020)

Got my new tool In the mail today, did the test and am surprised on how accurate this thing is. Can’t wait to use it on some meat.
shoutout to INKBIRD on a legit product.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you!!!!Enjoy it.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 27, 2020)

Congrats I have many of the products they make and while they have instructions on how to calibrate them I've found the ones I've received were so accurate out of the box I didn't need to calibrate them


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 27, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Congrats I have many of the products they make and while they have instructions on how to calibrate them I've found the ones I've received were so accurate out of the box I didn't need to calibrate them


Thank you.


----------



## forktender (Apr 27, 2020)

I love everything that I've bought from Inkbird so please don't take this post the wrong way.

Why did you guys design everything with an internal battery instead of just using AA or AAA replaceable or rechargeable batteries?
I am just curious about this not that it's a deal breaker by any means, basically I was just wondering why you guys went with USB charged internal batteries instead of normal every day batteries?

Thank you.
Dan


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 27, 2020)

forktender said:


> I love everything that I've bought from Inkbird so please don't take this post the wrong way.
> 
> Why did you guys design everything with an internal battery instead of just using AA or AAA replaceable or rechargeable batteries?
> I am just curious about this not that it's a deal breaker by any means, basically I was just wondering why you guys went with USB charged internal batteries instead of normal every day batteries?
> ...


Thanks for asking.
The USB charged internal batteries can extend the service life of the unit, and save you money, you don't need to purchase the replaceable batteries frequently.
Hopefully this answer will solve your doubts.
Any confusion please feel free to let me know.Thanks.


----------



## forktender (Apr 27, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Thanks for asking.
> The USB charged internal batteries can extend the service life of the unit, and save you money, you don't need to purchase the replaceable batteries frequently.
> Hopefully this answer will solve your doubts.
> Any confusion please feel free to let me know.Thanks.


I knew that there had to be a reason, and of course I completely overlooked the added cost of batteries in the long haul.  Thank you for getting back to me so quickly and I love and highly recommend Inkbird products too everyone that I know and I haven't had one single person that didn't really like theirs as well. Inkbird does a great job with their support on this forum and I know everyone really appreciates your sponsorship.

Thank you very much Inkbird.
Dan


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you for your great support!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 27, 2020)

For the money you can't beat InkBird. I like the built in battery option myself.


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Apr 29, 2020)

SmokinAintEasy said:


> Got my new tool In the mail today, did the test and am surprised on how accurate this thing is. Can’t wait to use it on some meat.
> shoutout to INKBIRD on a legit product.
> View attachment 442455


Just recieved mine yesterday and it is awesome. I like it and it is very fast and the quality is unbelievable awesome well built.


----------

